
BSDCan: Theo de Raadt speculates on new undisclosed Intel bug [video] - sverige
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQpvXSa4X8&t=215
======
sverige
Not the greatest quality video, but interesting content as Theo de Raadt
discusses an undisclosed Intel FPU bug or bugs, speculation on what the bug or
bugs might be, NDAs, the correct response to preserve security. Sparks fly.

------
sofaofthedamned
Is this Spectre v4 or something new?

